# Boycott Kindle and other e-book media.



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Granted, I do have some cynical views of the direction technology is taking us. So today's take is on the effect e-books will have on us as a whole.

I believe it will divide us educationally. The premise is that when I want get a book on antique buttons, I can call my Aunt Sadie, and see if I can check out her copy that has been gathering dust.

With the kindle, Sadie may have it on her e-book, but she certainly isn't going to lend it to me for about a month or so.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Sorry about the Boycott word, I meant to say Avoid or Beware of...


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

As you type on the World Wide Web on your technologically advanced computer in a forum that you can simultaneously chat with others across the U.S. er the world.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Maybe they'll fix that, so Aunt Saddie could turn over the rights to the book after she's read it?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Whats a book cost on the kindle?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Just hack Aunt Sadie. I bet she doesn't have her router set up properly anyway.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Ppl still buy regular books? I prefer iBooks myself.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

angus242 said:


> Just hack Aunt Sadie. I bet she doesn't have her router set up properly anyway.


Haha. Leave a thank you note when completed.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Actually... You can lend Kindle books... My wife does it all the time on her kindles


----------



## RandyB1986 (Jan 2, 2009)

I had never heard of an e reader until last week when I had to purchase my daughter one for Christmas....what an adventure! The first one I gave $179 for and then it went on sale for $79 the day after I bought it....they gave me the $100 difference. Then yesterday the daughter opened it and when she went to use it it wouldnt do what she needed it to do....which was download books from her public library, so I took it back and was going to get her a Kindle Fire, then we found out that it only worked with Amazon books or something and she needed it to be Android Marketplace. I got fed up with it and ended up buying her a full blown tablet, but now she can read books from the library. That is kind of like washing dishes to put them in a dishwasher to me, lol. 

I think this technology world sucks. I hate text messaging, I despise facebook and twitter and all the other sites people go to "socialize", I think digital cameras blow, $300 cell phone bills are common....I just don't get it. 

But Merry Christmas to you guys.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I don't know about the kindle. The nook allows 14 days to lend a book. 
Though publishers can turn this feature off if they want. 

What drew me to get the nook for my wife over the kindle was the fact that nook allows more e-book formats over kindle.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

RobertCDF said:


> Actually... You can lend Kindle books... My wife does it all the time on her kindles


Uh, Uh..... a major point was the inability to share. 

For the record, I do acknowledge the internet as a necessity, so I am guilty of :not being a purist, but I try...

Go Bears, Beat the Pack!!!


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

flashheatingand said:


> Granted, I do have some cynical views of the direction technology is taking us. So today's take is on the effect e-books will have on us as a whole.
> 
> I believe it will divide us educationally. The premise is that when I want get a book on antique buttons, I can call my Aunt Sadie, and see if I can check out her copy that has been gathering dust.
> 
> With the kindle, Sadie may have it on her e-book, but she certainly isn't going to lend it to me for about a month or so.


So if you want it for a month then buy it for your kindle. I'm sure it wouldn't cost much.


----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

I love to read REAL books. But I've got to admit, my boxes and boxes of "old" books can get in the way sometimes. I did in fact look, into the Kindle recently. But, I found that many of the books I wanted to read I couldn't get on the Kindle, only on Barnes and Noble's Nook. So, while researching the Nook, there were a couple of books I was interested in that weren't available on the Nook, but _*were*_ available on the Kindle. :blink:

So, if I were to go the e-book route, I would need to buy both. Kind of like the HD/Blue Ray war in the early days of HD DVD. I decided to pass until a reader comes out that has ALL books available for download.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

No, just buy one and root it and install the competitors app on it. I have a nook color rooted and I can install the kindle app and anything else I want on it, this is my 5 year olds tablet now. I have a full blown tablet for me and my wife has the fire, she doesn't want it rooted but it is doable.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

flashheatingand said:


> Uh, Uh..... a major point was the inability to share.
> 
> For the record, I do acknowledge the internet as a necessity, so I am guilty of :not being a purist, but I try...
> 
> Go Bears, Beat the Pack!!!


So are you saying they can't lend? That just means that my wife has super powers that allow her to lend books with her kindle...


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I love my Kindle...and yeah, there will be a few you can't get in the Kindle format, but give it a year, and they will all be e-books. You can get anything now on a PC, no matter whether from Amazon, or any other dealer. 

Don't know what will happen to real paper and ink books, but my Kindle is my library now.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

flashheatingand said:


> Uh, Uh..... a major point was the inability to share.
> 
> For the record, I do acknowledge the internet as a necessity, so I am guilty of :not being a purist, but I try...
> 
> Go Bears, Beat the Pack!!!


http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200549320

Right from the horses mouth and a step by step to lend books from your kindle library even if the recipient does not own a kindle.


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

I'll take my books in paper, thank you.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

With the two new tablets out. It really doesn't matter which one you choose. There are apps for crossing platforms.


----------

